# Help plan my route....



## 45 Eclipse (Jun 30, 2007)

Pulling a 25ft travel trailer from Southern Calif. to Carlsbad NM then up through Four Corners and on into Utah. Will spend 1 week travelling through New Mexico and eventually end up in Zion where we have campground reservations at Zion River Resort. I just purchased a new tow vehicle so I'm not sure how it will handle some of the grades I may encounter. I think I'm ok until I get in to Utah from the Four Corners area. I would like to see as much as possible between Four Corners and Zion but don't really need the drama of pulling a trailer up a lot of steep winding roads. Thinking of going up through Moab and staying a day or so there. Any help on a good scenic, trailer towing route form the "corner" to Zion would be appreciated.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

Not sure where you will be in the "4 Corners" but, Highway 160/491 to Cortez , CO, Highway 491 to Monticello, UT, Highway 191 to Moab, UT are good roads and I don't recall any real serious mountains, but then I have a diesel tow vehicle.  I don't think you can get to Moab, UT any easier from the 4 Corners area.  Spectacular scenery in Moab area.

If you have time you really should take Utah Highway 89 to Bryce Nat'l Park.  In my opinion it is more scenic than Zion Nat'l Park.  You can still get to Zion Nat'l Park via Utah 89 to Fredonia, AZ and then travel through the Arizona strip via AZ 389/UT 59 to Hurricane UT and on to your campground reservation at Zion River Resort.  Taking the Arizona strip you can see where all the Fundamental LDS Polygamists live (Colorado City, AZ/Hildale,UT.

If you decide to take the US 89 trip to Bryce Nat'l Park, don't under any circumstance try to take the short cut over the mountain to I-15 (Rt's 14 or 9).  They are very steep twisty roads.  Rt 9 goes through the back door to Zion Nat'l Park, but has a long narrow tunnel that requires a Park Ranger escort if you have a large trailer and is steep and twisty.


----------



## 45 Eclipse (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

Thanks...DL....my wife would love going through Colorado City as she's hooked on the HBO series "Big Love".
Anybody have campground reccomendations for the Moab area? I have 3 kids and need FHU.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

We have stayed at the Spanish Trail RV Park, www.spanishtrailrvpark.com, $29/night "06" rate, it is pretty nice, however, it doesn't have a swimming pool.  Arch View RV Park, ArchviewResort.com, it has a swimming pool and is $27/night "06" rate.  Never stayed at Arch View.  We stayed at OK RV Park & Canyonlands Stables, www.okrvpark.com last time we were in Moab and it was OK.  It is a Passport America campground (membership required, $50/year) and was only $12/night a couple of years ago.  $1.00 extra for air conditioning.  Not the best, but it was ok and we were there on the Jeep Festival weekend (May).  Wall to Wall Jeeps and other 4 wheel drive vehicles.  We were lucky to find a space at any RV Park

If you are not a Passport America member it is well worth the price.  It pays for its self in about 3 nights stay at passport campgrounds. www.passportamerica.com


----------



## hertig (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

Good Sam club has a free trip route planner, which includes referances to 'Steep Grade alerts'.


----------



## 45 Eclipse (Jul 4, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

Thanks guys....just joined Good Sam Club...lots of good info!


----------



## boomerboater (Jul 6, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

If you are going to Carlsbad, NM, the road to Santa Fe is GREAT!!  Hwy. 285 is only two lanes, but has little traffic and we have traveled it many times.  Santa Fe is one of our FAVORITE places!  You have to dine on some good New Mexican Cuisine!  We suggest Coyote Cafe, Marias (margaritas and food!!!!), Tomasitas, Sadies (Santa Fe and Albuquerque) to name a few.  Santa Fe Skies RV Park is a nice place to stay.  Few miles out of town, but peaceful and nice.  Hwy. 550 from Bernallilo, NM to the Four Corners area is a great road.  Have fun and enjoy your trip!  Boomer


----------



## 45 Eclipse (Jul 7, 2007)

RE: Help plan my route....

Thanks Boomer...
We've decided to skip Moab and go from Carlsbad to Santa Fe to 4 Corners to Flagstaff and then up to Zion. Seeems like a lot of driving for me but to my wife it's just a few short lines between some dots! I've got 2 weeks to do this and I'm a little worried that I will spend my vacation driving. Starting to think I may be cramming too many things into too short of a time frame..........


----------



## boomerboater (Jul 11, 2007)

RE: Help plan my route....

Since you are traveling in an area where my wife and I have been many times, I will throw in my two cents worth.  I don't know what kind of RV you are traveling in, but I have two suggestions.  We camped years ago in a campground on the way from Durango to Ouray.  Along the way on Hwy. 550 there is a campground called Molas Lake Campground.  This is absolutely the most gorgeous place we EVER have camped...bar none!!!  You can't get into it unless you are towing or traveling in a smaller RV, but if you are it is a must!  The campground surrounds a BEAUTIFUL lake surrounded by huge mountains.  The sunsets there are unforgetable!  If I remember, there aren't hookups, so go prepared.  It is high in elevation between Coal Bank Pass and Molas Pass.

You can then travel from there through Silverton and on to Ouray...if you have the nerve!  This is called the Million Dollar Highway.  It has steep grades and the trip from Silverton to Ouray is not for the faint of heart, but it is a wonderful drive, with outstanding views!  However, I have done that drive pulling a 33' fifth wheel with a F350 diesel with no problem, several times.

My wife and I enjoy Ridgway State Park just north of Ouray.  Ouray is called the "Little Switzerland of America."  If you camp in Ridgway, you can satellite off and see Ouray, take one or more guided jeep trips over to Telluride, Lake City, etc.  Those are a lot of fun!  North of Ridgway is Black Canyon of the Gunnison NP.  The park has outstanding views of the very, very deep Black Canyon.  Worth seeing!  

Now if the drive from Silverton to Ouray is too scary for you, you can go around it by taking the road from Cortez, Co up through Placerville, Co.  It is about 60 miles further but is an easier pull.  That route has some nice views as well.  

Mesa Verde National Park is a great stop also.   Boomer


----------



## boomerboater (Jul 11, 2007)

RE: Help plan my route....

After making such a long post...I see that you have a 25' trailer!!!    I also see that it is mainly the Four Corners area you are thinking about!  Oh well!  Maybe someone else can get some good from my post!  With that in mind, the previous post of going to Telluride, Durango etc. will be your best bet!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 12, 2007)

Re: Help plan my route....

I enjoyed reading it.  Sounds good.  I'll check it out next time I'm in the area.  We have been in the area before, but the last time the roads still had snow on them so we passed and the time before that we were on our way to host at Capital Reef Nat'l Park and didn't have time.  Next time..


----------

